# nude/flesh colored lipstick



## MACisLOVE (Dec 27, 2005)

i really want a nude/flesh colored lipstick from MAC since i don't own any lipsticks! any recommendations? i'm NC42 with brown eyes. TIA!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 27, 2005)

Try :: Myth, Bare Venus, Gel, or Tanamara.  Also, try C-Thru Lipglass for a nude lipgloss.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 27, 2005)

bare venus


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 27, 2005)

bare venus if you can get your hands on it.


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 27, 2005)

Bare Venus is nice but has a slight pink tint. But Nars makes more fleshed colored lipsticks such as Bambi, Honolulu Honey, and Belle de Jour.


----------



## Isis (Dec 28, 2005)

MAC Pro still has Bare Venus. Try calling or see if you can get someone with a Pro Card to order for you. It's a gorgeous color.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 28, 2005)

Moderne (LE) is also great.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 28, 2005)

lovedust and tanarama are greattt


----------



## MACisLOVE (Dec 28, 2005)

thanks ladies, i'm going to write those down and look at them next time i stop by MAC!


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Dec 28, 2005)

siss, honeylove, myth


----------



## sushiiflower (Dec 28, 2005)

touch, shitaki and double shot are nudes for my c40 skin tone, ggg.


----------



## swaly (Dec 28, 2005)

I have Lovedust, which is a matte-formulated but frost-finished lipstick––kind of a greyish beige with gold shimmer (I hate it, others may like it) and Blankety, which is more or less my HG lipstick as of now. It's a very smooth, creamy pinkish beige without any glitter, shimmer, glimmer or any of that jazz. Has a tendency to wash me out but I pair it with strong, smoky eyes and it looks great.


----------



## rouquinne (Dec 28, 2005)

Hug Me and VG5!


----------



## MissFortune (Dec 29, 2005)

hug me


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 29, 2005)

My staples for nude looks are Myth, Siss and VGV which have all been mentioned by others so I'm not alone in their use.


----------



## stacey (Dec 29, 2005)

half 'n half & moderne are great ones. i almost always buy nude lip colors


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 29, 2005)

Hug Me and Bare Venus.


----------



## lovejam (Dec 29, 2005)

I always recommend NARS Belle De Jour for a good nude lipstick, but Bare Venus is also pretty nice. BDJ is still my absolute favorite, though, while Bare Venus is something I don't reach for very often.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Dec 30, 2005)

If you don't mind a slight pink tinge, you might want to try Body Suit which is out now, but it's LE. It's gorgeous. I got backups of it.


----------



## tinkerbell (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_If you don't mind a slight pink tinge, you might want to try Body Suit which is out now, but it's LE. It's gorgeous. I got backups of it._

 
Hugh ditto for this! I bought this yesterday and am getting a backup today!


----------

